# Opinions wanted ( and I know y'all got em!)



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

So I fished a new spot last week and I was very attentive to where I set out my rods. I use 4 rods and they vary in length from 9 ft to 15ft and I'm kind of particular about what goes where, short cast, long cast etc. I caught 2-3 pomps on Wednesday, Saturday and Sunday each day. The thing I realized when I was putting rods away yesterday, all the pomps I caught (caught whiting, a red and a flounder on the others) were on the same rod, regardless of where I placed it. And this rod is the only one that is fully spooled with mono, the others being top-filled with Power Pro. My question is something like; do fall fish avoid braid or prefer mono? Or is this just a coincidence? I've never had, or noticed, this happen before. Not really wanting to start a debate on braid versus mono because I've caught plenty with both. But then again, I did ask for opinions. Please regale me with your wisdom...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't think fish are that smart really. I mean, with all the grass and stuff floating around can they tell the difference? And how many pompano get released enough to "learn" what line is what? And hey, fish aren't really known for brain power. They are basically driven by natural selection not learned experience.

That said, I've had similar experiences fishing surf, inshore, offshore, freshwater, saltwater, etc. Something about 1 setup seems to make it ultra-productive. Find that one thing.... the new Banjo Sand Flea is born!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

pure coincidence imo. Last week a friend had 4 rods all mono, same rig, same bait etc...only one rod, same rod , caught pompano that afternoon. Also, I have seen a guy that ties a double droper loop rig straight out of his 30lb braided and catches one of the biggest pompanos i've seen...I asked him if this is what he does everytime ..he said 'not really', but that he will from now on...lol... just didn't have any mono leader that afternoon..go figure.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano Opinions*

I don't think that you want to hear all of my opinions. They'd fill a book. In fact; I've often considered such, but as soon as I did, people would think of me as an 'Expert' and I'm anything but.

One of which: The fish don't know, or really care, as long as the bait gets to the place that both happen to occupy at the same time. They travel in schools, and as soon as one discovers 'food', the others will investigate.

The bottom isn't completely smooth, in most cases, and one bait, which happens to be in a sometimes minor imperfection, will continue to catch fish, while the other doesn't. Move about a bit. If one rod consistently catches fish; crowd the spot. Move another bait closer to the 'success' rod and see for yourself. 

Sometimes I'll have both rigs/bait almost on top of one another. Hang on; as it can get busy at times. It's also a good time to try other baits just to see. JMHO C2


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm on the same page with y'all. I knew I was reaching when I was looking for a scientific explanation when it was just coincidence.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

mono has its days as does braid i would choose braid 9 times out of 10 but on calm days or days that the fish tend to be close to the beach mono will outproduce.in my opinion it was more likely the rod u were useing, was it more stiff or more limber than the others that makes a difference and depending on conditions both stiff rods and softer ones both have advantages some days and it was no coincidence u caught the fish on the same rod .when beach fishing every different line or rod or even height of your sandspike will affect the action of the baits sitting out there and every day conditions are different also so keep track of conditions and over time u will figure out when 1 works over another and u will deffinatly catch more fish


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*I think I need...*

..another "lesson", Charlie (AKA Tiny).You have too much knowledge not to share ..


Charlie2 said:


> I don't think that you want to hear all of my opinions. They'd fill a book. In fact; I've often considered such, but as soon as I did, people would think of me as an 'Expert' and I'm anything but.
> 
> One of which: The fish don't know, or really care, as long as the bait gets to the place that both happen to occupy at the same time. They travel in schools, and as soon as one discovers 'food', the others will investigate.
> 
> ...


----------



## backwoods (Dec 4, 2009)

I think fish can be line shy.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fish Opinions*

My C2 Rigs, both original and modified use light wire as spreaders. I have no problem catching fish when they're there and biting. If they're not there and not biting, you may as well go fishing in your bathtub. Saves on gas, too!:thumbup:

I use jigs the majority of the time when I'm not using 'bugs' that I tie myself. I do use a sweetener at times; mostly cut fresh shrimp.

I like a heavy jig that will rapidly sink into the sand on the bottom leaving the little strands of Flashabou or bucktail(mono works; also) sticking up from the sand, looks more natural. I like to burn 'eyes' on the end of heavy mono then coloring them black with a Majik Marker. It makes them even more effective. JMHO C2


----------



## TonyParrothead (Mar 24, 2010)

Charlie2....you should write a book. I would buy for certain.

-t


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 4, 2011)

I use Suffix mono Hi-Viz 17lb test. Double uni-knot 65lb braid to last 30ft, and make my whole surf rig out of Flourocarbon. Have only be skunked one day all fall and winter. Been one Bull Red after another on Cut Mullet. I haven't been trying for Pomp's or anything else. Braid or Mono will work, distance on cast is the difference for Bull Red's . My best Fishing has been just after low tide with the best day being Thanksgiving with 5 Bull's all over 44'' in 4 hrs. Am using a 15' 9'' Penn power stick with a Daiwa Millionaire 7HT mag reel to get it out there. Works good for me.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Opinions*

Old thread, but some things never change. I do like to experiment and improvise. C2


----------

